# My new game centre



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

I have the setup since about a mounth. A lot to master but delightfull coffee.

Martin


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Serious kit!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That is a gorgeous set up with plenty of room for expansion on your bench


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

serious kit indeed, makes my gs3 and e8 look humble


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

GS3? Does that accompany the L1?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soll said:


> GS3? Does that accompany the L1?


L1 is paired to an r120 and and a nino in the man cave!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is that a Versalab or Frank's NoD grinder?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow! If money were no object...


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

It is the DoN Terranova. A very special grinder with a huge potential.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow... That has to be about the ultimate set up!! Awesome to see... Is that the new single group slayer? How u finding it?


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nod said:


> Wow... That has to be about the ultimate set up!! Awesome to see... Is that the new single group slayer? How u finding it?


It is the slayer one group. There is a lot of parameters to master and I am trying to figure there effects on taste. It is a fantastic machine. Time will tell about maintenance and reliability...


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you need a new best friend? Someone who say, just pops round every once in a while for a coffee...


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Jeez, thats a setup!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks expensive and I've no idea what ANY of it is so it MUST be good...


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Stunning!

*your plastering still needs a little work tho!!!


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

roaringboy said:


> Do you need a new best friend? Someone who say, just pops round every once in a while for a coffee...


Whenever you want.... if you pass by.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just a short hop across the pond!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

It's all right having all that fancy schmancy gear, but could you get a good cup of Java from a Gaggia Classic and a Brasilia RR 55OD? That's skill my friend......ahem!

PS. If you could you couldn't show me could you?

Me Jealous? Jealousy is a terrible thing, but envious....now you're talking.


----------

